# Rise & Fall civilizations at war Problem :S



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello, i got a problem with Rise & Fall civilizations at war. i have innstalled it right and installed patch but problem is, when i try to start it i get a error or massage*

here it is.

Application installed succesfully. reboot the computer to complete the innstallation. Continue?

then i restarted my computer. when i try start the game again
it ask again
and tryed again
and asked again!. 
can someone help me solve this ?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

Is this an original disc ?

Did you try to install the game without the update patch and then start the game?


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

I got Original Disc. I installed the game and innstalled patch v1.15, but do i need the other patches like the 1.13 and 1.14 or ?
it just tell me to reboot all time, idk what to do actually :S

Btw when i first innstalled the Game i had problems with Missing files like the excudution or something. so i installed patch v1.15 and now it just ask me that i need to reboot over and over again

when i reinnstalled it without any update i get that missing file so, and is it only me having this problem? ive waited months and not even a single reply


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS ******* PROBLEM
IVE BEEN W8ING SOON A YEAR TO GET THIS GAME TO WORK


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You first posted in Oct-2010. It's now April 2011. 6 months is not a year.

If you wanted to bring attention to this thread, you should have posted back earlier. A simple 'bump' message would have brought the thread back to the top of the list. Why wait 6 months before returning?

Turn off your CAPS LOCK and calm down. If someone has an answer for you, they will post. If no-one has any suggestions, go to the game's official forum.


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

do the game support windows 7?
my computer is build in end of 2010.
intel core i7 Cpu
8gb ram 
gainward 460 Gtx graphic card .
i dont know if the game support windows 7. maybe thats the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System requirements: Rise & Fall Civilizations at War


> Intel P4, 1.5ghz or AMD Athlon XP 1500 processor or greater
> 
> RAM: 512mb RAM.
> 
> ...


Try running the game in compatibility mode - Using Windows 7 or Vista Compatibility Mode - How-To Geek

What files does the error message say are missing?

Patches: Rise & Fall Civilizations at War


> Rise & Fall: Civilizations at War receives patches automatically in game. To patch or update your game manually please follow the steps below:
> 
> 1. Launch Rise & Fall: Civilizations at War.
> 2. Click on the "Options" menu at the Main Menu.
> ...


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

the error or missing file i get when i start the game now is Exception.Dll
i haven't updated it this time, cuz last time i got that error at the top that makes me reboot again again and again.

but do you mean am gonna run the compalibility mode as windows Xp*?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, follow the instructions in the Compatibility Mode link above, and set it to run in XP mode.

Are you installing the game to the default location?

Can you find the Exception.Dll file in either the game folder or on your CD?


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

i innstalled the game with Cd in the innstallation it says can't add exception.dll or soemthing like that *Try again* or *ignore* so i took ignore
so when i try launch the game now it says missing file *exception.dll*

once before i tryed to patch it but then i got problem that i needed to restart the computer over and over and over again. so i posted the problem on this forum
i think it was something about that exception.dll was detected as a virus so it got removed or something idk.


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

i changed the compatibility to the right settings now, nwo i just need to get the exception file do you know how?
if u might got skype or steam add me.
skype : Vegaboa
Steam : pepsiultra


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you find the Exception.Dll file in either the game folder or on your CD?


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

how do i find the exception file on CD am not sure what folder am gonna look in


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

When you pop the CD in go to your disc drive and use the search bar on the top right of the window, you should be able to find it using that.


----------



## Xpose (Oct 5, 2010)

didn't find anything, i searched in the disk and didn't find exception.dll


----------

